
Why Can’t Silicon Valley Solve Its Diversity Problem? - dsr12
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/why-cant-silicon-valley-solve-its-diversity-problem
======
draw_down
Asks a media outlet. Fun to watch other industries pretend they don't have
this problem.

